# HM Betta and HM Plakat



## GhostFeather (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi,
My son's girlfriend gave me a HM Betta,can and should she be breed with a HM Plakat?
She did get it off a breeder about 4 months ago,but they are moving and they can not take her with them.
So naturally I got it!(don't mind a bit).
I do not have any HM Bettas,just Plakats,if it is not a good idea to breed them,I do have a prospective home for her.
Thanks


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

There's no problem breeding them (in fact I recommend it). It helps their fins. But are you sure you want to breed?


----------



## GhostFeather (Jun 23, 2011)

That is good to know,I am always interested in improving my fish!
I have already breed a few spawns and have given them all away to good homes.
I have buyers ready for my Plakats.
There is also a site called Freecycle,where you can can reach hundreds of people if you want to give spawns away free,that is what I have done.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Ah I wasn't sure if you had bred before. Well I'd go for it! Always improves fins in my crosses.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I agree. HMxPK is very good to cross in most cases because it helps with the long finned fry to have fins that aren't VERY long like most HM's that I see today.


----------



## GhostFeather (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks for the responces!!
Mr.Vampire,I hung out in here for about 8 months reading and reading and reading some more!!
This is the best place I have found for newbies who would like to try thier hand at breeding Bettas.
I have had 3 good spawns with Delta Tails(which sale in my area for about $16.00 each.
I gave everyone of my fry away for free(even ran an add in our newspaper).
They were not huge spawns,and between the 3 spawns about 250 fry).
I gave 70 to my local fish store in trade,and gave the rest away.
So,that is 185 Bettas that Petco and Walmart did not get to sale!!!!
I love it when I can mess with them!!!!
Now,my Delta Tails are retired and living the good life!!
I really like the HMs,so that is what I am going to focus on,and if I can improve on thier fiinage,that is great by me.
My last 2 attempts did not work out,the fish were young and newbies at the whole breeding thing.
I am going to try a different pair in about a week.


----------



## BethsBettas (Apr 13, 2012)

Which tail type is dominant in a HM x HMPK? Anyone have photos of fish from a cross like this? I'm just curious to see what length finnage it would throw..

Good luck with the spawn, Ghostfeather.


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

BethsBettas said:


> Which tail type is dominant in a HM x HMPK? Anyone have photos of fish from a cross like this? I'm just curious to see what length finnage it would throw..
> 
> Good luck with the spawn, Ghostfeather.


 
I believe the long fin gene would be the more dominant but wih the PK gene in there I think that counteracts the long fin gene very slightly producing fins that are both manageable for the fish and nice to look at for us humans


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

BethsBettas said:


> Which tail type is dominant in a HM x HMPK? Anyone have photos of fish from a cross like this? I'm just curious to see what length finnage it would throw..
> 
> Good luck with the spawn, Ghostfeather.


Long fins are said to be dominant over short fin. But with excessive cross breeds percentage depends on the breeder's genetic background. Anyway you should come up with HM and DeT long, short and in between fins. Most should be long finned.


----------

